# 2017 Classics!!!



## Rashadabd

It's Classics time folks! The best racing in cycling (in my opinion) kicks off today with Omloop Het Nieuwsblad. If you missed this one, find a highlight clip or the full race. It was a pretty good one.


----------



## Old Man

Not a lot of chatter going into the spring classics. What gives? Where are the other residents?


----------



## penn_rider

I will have to catch a repeat...


----------



## MMsRepBike




----------



## MMsRepBike




----------



## MMsRepBike




----------



## MMsRepBike




----------



## KoroninK

Thank you for the links to be able to watch it.


----------



## FasterStronger

Ditto - thanks for that.


----------



## Rashadabd

KBK is tomorrow. You can usually find good streams on steephill.tv and cyclingfans.com. The live race footage is expected to start around 8:30 EST. Sporza streams seem to provide the most consistent video. You can typically add the English commentary by opening a second Eurosport stream.


----------



## burgrat

This is really funny. I'd swear Sagan is baked :


----------



## MMsRepBike

burgrat said:


> This is really funny. I'd swear Sagan is baked :


----------



## Rashadabd

burgrat said:


> This is really funny. I'd swear Sagan is baked :


Lol, I think he really just views it as a bunch of stupid questions (and I agree).


----------



## Rashadabd

MMsRepBike said:


> We need more of this man. We need more of them to be more like him. 100% genuine. 100% doesn't ever give a ****.
> 
> Baked? Hope so. He deserves it.


He's my favorite by a significant margin as well. He apparently hates most of these interviews (which he is required to do) and so he finds his own way of letting people know that....

I also like Chavez and Cav a bunch too, but they all have very different personalities.


----------



## Rashadabd

Now is probably a good time to jump into watching KBK if you aren't already watching. The real racing is about to begin.


----------



## Wetworks

Rashadabd said:


> He's my favorite by a significant margin as well. He apparently hates most of these interviews (which he is required to do) and so he finds his own way of letting people know that....


Agreed.

My (very) anecdotal impression is that he is incredibly self-conscious about his English. In my limited interactions with him I saw a happy, easy-going guy who, subsequently, never appeared high/inebriated whilst on what was in effect vacation. What I did notice was his reticence to speak publicly with a microphone in hand, and when he did, struggled mightily to offer up something deemed "quotable."

The man is ridiculously gracious and not at all aloof, even when being berated by 200+ cycling crushes. He rocks.


----------



## MMsRepBike

Rashadabd said:


> Now is probably a good time to jump into watching KBK if you aren't already watching. The real racing is about to begin.


----------



## Marc

KBK had to have one of the most badly contested sprints in a long time.

Sagan being interviewed looked and sounded genuinely bored...heck he wasn't even breathing hard


----------



## JSR

The World Champion has clearly gone to Belgium with the intention to win everything in sight or go down swinging. Did any rider ever wear rainbow stripes with more panache?


----------



## MMsRepBike

He's fresh out of altitude training.

Everyone else is in trouble.

GVA was right, he's clearly the strongest rider in the bunch.


----------



## KoroninK

I think it's a combination of finding the questions to be a bit ridiculous along with his grasp of the English language not being real good although definitely improving. Remember he's doing this without a translator. I like him a lot and that is my take on it. As you all know Valverde is my favorite and he will not do an interview in English without a translator because his English is not very good. He knows things can easily get lost in translation.


----------



## kbwh

PS has a very good relationship with the Sporza people making the post race interviews. It's just Sagan being, errr, well you know










Nice races this weekend. Saturday's my fave: Strade Bianche.


----------



## JSR

The perfect Sagan metaphor. The dude definitely abides.


kbwh said:


> .


----------



## Cartoscro

This is hilarious.

<div style="position:relative;height:0;padding-bottom:56.25%">



</div>


----------



## love4himies

burgrat said:


> This is really funny. I'd swear Sagan is baked :


Oh my, it looks like he is higher than a kite.


----------



## colnagoG60

Rashadabd said:


> He's my favorite by a significant margin as well. He apparently hates most of these interviews (which he is required to do) and so he finds his own way of letting people know that....
> 
> I also like Chavez and Cav a bunch too, but they all have very different personalities.



Going forward, Sagan interviews to move more towards:


----------



## Rashadabd

colnagoG60 said:


> Going forward, Sagan interviews to move more towards:


It's definitely a similar vibe, lol.


----------



## Rashadabd

@kbwh, this one's for you: an ode to Strade Bianche....

STRADE BIANCHE: A TRUE CLASSIC - Peloton Magazine


----------



## Rashadabd

Flower Power is back! Wow!


----------



## Rashadabd

I agree with GVA, this is one of the best races on the calendar. 


Van Avermaet rues missed opportunity at Strade Bianche but enjoys the hard racing | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## MMsRepBike

Kwiatkow is back!

Love that kid!

Seems like he got the life sucked out of him by Sky last year, like they've done to many in the past, looked like a skeleton. He seems to have his weight, form and panache back now, what a relief! Missed him. Dude races with heart, with style, with grit, this sort of old school grind is right up his alley.

Now... just to get him off of that team before they sink...

He is my pick this year for world champ. Sorry Peter.


----------



## Rashadabd

MMsRepBike said:


> Kwiatkow is back!
> 
> Love that kid!
> 
> Seems like he got the life sucked out of him by Sky last year, like they've done to many in the past, looked like a skeleton. He seems to have his weight, form and panache back now, what a relief! Missed him. Dude races with heart, with style, with grit, this sort of old school grind is right up his alley.
> 
> Now... just to get him off of that team before they sink...
> 
> He is my pick this year for world champ. Sorry Peter.


Agreed.


----------



## MMsRepBike




----------



## Rashadabd

Kwiatkowski proves he is back to his best with Strade Bianche win | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## TricrossRich

Rashadabd said:


> Agreed.


As I was watching Kwiato win... all I kept thinking was, "Rashadabad has to be loving this." I missed the point when Kwiato actually escaped the group this morning, but I'm watching a replay right now. He definitely looks FIT in this pic.


----------



## Rashadabd

TricrossRich said:


> As I was watching Kwiato win... all I kept thinking was, "Rashadabad has to be loving this." I missed the point when Kwiato actually escaped the group this morning, but I'm watching a replay right now. He definitely looks FIT in this pic.


Lol, I was man. So happy for him. I really wish he wasn't at Sky, but it was fun to watch him attacking again.


----------



## PBL450

Rashadabd said:


> Agreed.


Double agreed! Great to see him nail that. A few high speed corners late on wet roads... great riding!


----------



## PBL450

Where I was able to pick up the feed there was about 60-70K to go. I was surprised to see Pinot in the break. He had a good ride, I thought this was a fun piece... 

Pinot vows to return to Strade Bianche after attacking debut | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## dnice

I enjoyed the men's race--chapeau to everyone of the contenders (it was brutal racing, exactly why we love the classics) and especially Kwiat. 

The women's race finale was even more exciting however; just a shame that we had to watch it afterwards on youtube.


----------



## Rashadabd

PBL450 said:


> Where I was able to pick up the feed there was about 60-70K to go. I was surprised to see Pinot in the break. He had a good ride, I thought this was a fun piece...
> 
> Pinot vows to return to Strade Bianche after attacking debut | Cyclingnews.com


Nice. Barring major injuries or a setback of some sort, my guess is this will be a good year for Pinot. He's more of a stage race guy IMO, but I think he will do well once we get to that part of the calendar.


----------



## PBL450

Rashadabd said:


> Nice. Barring major injuries or a setback of some sort, my guess is this will be a good year for Pinot. He's more of a stage race guy IMO, but I think he will do well once we get to that part of the calendar.


Agreed. I think he will be one to watch at the Giro.


----------



## kbwh

Thanks, Rashadabd.
Strade Bianche was bonkers, both races. The women's finale was maybe the best racing we'll see this year.


----------



## TricrossRich

kbwh said:


> Thanks, Rashadabd.
> Strade Bianche was bonkers, both races. The women's finale was maybe the best racing we'll see this year.


For me, Strade Bianche is all about scenes like the photo above. I love how the race finishes with the climb up into Sienna. In years past, the men's race has been battles between 3 or 4 guys, just smashing it. In that respect, the men's race this year was sort of a let down for me, but I'm also a big fan of rider's that take the race by the scruff of the neck and win it and that's what Kwiato did, so I can't complain. 


Rashadabad.. Its not a classic, but did you see today's stage of Paris-Nice? Alaphillipe? I know you were cheering.


----------



## PBL450

kbwh said:


> Thanks, Rashadabd.
> Strade Bianche was bonkers, both races. The women's finale was maybe the best racing we'll see this year.


Absolutely, women's finish was great! And so was the result! I'm a fan of Longo Borghini.


----------



## kbwh

I made a little SB photo essay from some of Kristof Ramon's pix over here:
https://www.landevei.no/Nyheter/Kultur/STRADE-BIANCHE-2017-I-BILDER


----------



## Rashadabd

TricrossRich said:


> For me, Strade Bianche is all about scenes like the photo above. I love how the race finishes with the climb up into Sienna. In years past, the men's race has been battles between 3 or 4 guys, just smashing it. In that respect, the men's race this year was sort of a let down for me, but I'm also a big fan of rider's that take the race by the scruff of the neck and win it and that's what Kwiato did, so I can't complain.
> 
> 
> Rashadabad.. Its not a classic, but did you see today's stage of Paris-Nice? Alaphillipe? I know you were cheering.


I missed that one and had to watch the highlights man, but it was so good. I agree with what you posted above about Strade too.


----------



## Rashadabd

kbwh said:


> I made a little SB photo essay from some of Kristof Ramon's pix over here:
> https://www.landevei.no/Nyheter/Kultur/STRADE-BIANCHE-2017-I-BILDER


Nice work!


----------



## PBL450

kbwh said:


> I made a little SB photo essay from some of Kristof Ramon's pix over here:
> https://www.landevei.no/Nyheter/Kultur/STRADE-BIANCHE-2017-I-BILDER


Absolutely awesome photography and wonderfully sewn together. My Norwegian is a little rusty, well, OK, I don't know any Norwegian... Beautifully constructed piece!


----------



## PBL450

Rashadabd said:


> I missed that one and had to watch the highlights man, but it was so good. I agree with what you posted above about Strade too.


Please pardon my thread drift good sir, but stage 2 of Paris-Nice was a good one as well. Edge of your seat finish!


----------



## TricrossRich

PBL450 said:


> Please pardon my thread drift good sir, but stage 2 of Paris-Nice was a good one as well. Edge of your seat finish!


Totally agree... I feel like there has been some really great racing already this year.


----------



## kbwh

PBL450 said:


> Absolutely awesome photography and wonderfully sewn together. My Norwegian is a little rusty, well, OK, I don't know any Norwegian... Beautifully constructed piece!


Thanks. Tried running the text through Google Translate, or maybe even the translator in Google Chrome? Norwegian and English are in the same language family, so normally it turns out comprehensible.

--

On the non-classics classics: Alex Kristoff said after P-N 2nd stage that he was too cold to sprint properly. And that's from a man who lives and trains in Stavanger all through winter. 
How many rain jacket sprints do we get to see? I don't think I've ever seen one before (Gabba doesn't count).


----------



## Rashadabd

PBL450 said:


> Please pardon my thread drift good sir, but stage 2 of Paris-Nice was a good one as well. Edge of your seat finish!


Yep! It has been a great season thus far.


----------



## Rashadabd

Again, this guy is so on point:

Peter Sagan sends message to eight-year-old cyclist who recreates his Haribo moment - Cycling Weekly


----------



## PBL450

kbwh said:


> Thanks. Tried running the text through Google Translate, or maybe even the translator in Google Chrome? Norwegian and English are in the same language family, so normally it turns out comprehensible.
> 
> --
> 
> On the non-classics classics: Alex Kristoff said after P-N 2nd stage that he was too cold to sprint properly. And that's from a man who lives and trains in Stavanger all through winter.
> How many rain jacket sprints do we get to see? I don't think I've ever seen one before (Gabba doesn't count).


Those are some of the finest cycling pics! They not only capture that race perfectly but they speak to racing bicycles so eloquently. I'd love to be able to read your text! The little bit of Latvian I picked up some years ago is lost completely, albeit, I don't think there is any relation? 

That was a cold, wet, nasty, windy stage. And that sprint was nerve wracking! That was some hard men stuff right there.


----------



## Migen21

I don't know IE, but in chrome, if you right click on the background of a page, it will offer to translate it for you. I did this on that link and the result was more than comprehendable. In fact the most glaring mistake was translating the "Sep" in Sep Van Marke's name to "September Van Marke", which has nothing to do with Norwegian to English translation.

Here is the URL piped through Google Translate to convert it to English automagically
https://translate.google.com/transl...o/Nyheter/Kultur/STRADE-BIANCHE-2017-I-BILDER


----------



## kbwh

Haha! Langesone means Handing out zone, Feed zone alas. But Lang means Long as well. Poor September. Everything went wrong for him last Saturday in the Long zone.

Check out Ashley and Jered's: STRADE BIANCHE by Gruber Images


----------



## Migen21

kbwh said:


> Haha! Langesone means Handing out zone, Feed zone alas. But Lang means Long as well. Poor September. Everything went wrong for him last Saturday in the Long zone.
> 
> Check out Ashley and Jered's: STRADE BIANCHE by Gruber Images


Spectactular!


----------



## claudio_vernight

Who ya got for MSR this weekend? After watching Peter the Great in T/A, he's gotta be the favorite.


----------



## PBL450

claudio_vernight said:


> Who ya got for MSR this weekend? After watching Peter the Great in T/A, he's gotta be the favorite.


Looking forward to MSR! Here is good TT clip of Peter!

Sagan dodges dog walker in Tirreno-Adriatico TT | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## Rashadabd

claudio_vernight said:


> Who ya got for MSR this weekend? After watching Peter the Great in T/A, he's gotta be the favorite.


He has to be in your top three in my opinion. I like Gaviria from Quickstep as well. Extremely fast, can climb, and was in position to close the deal last year before a crash. 

Gaviria confirms credentials ahead of Sanremo return | VeloNews.com

Other than those two, you can't count out the usual suspects like Kristoff, GVA, Bouhanni, Cavendish, Boonen, Degenkolb, Viviani, Ben Swift, Kwiatowski, Demare, and Boonen. If I had to pick one of those right now to pair with Sagan and Gaviria, it would come down to GVA and Kristoff and GVA would probably get the nod due to form even though I think the course is better suited for a guy like Kristoff. Who will win in this year IMO? Sagan.

Milan-San Remo - latest news, reports, interviews and photographs


----------



## TricrossRich

I'd say that Peter looks good, especially after his win on Sunday.

I was also impressed with the form shown by Dumare, Colbrelli and Matthews at Paris-Nice.

Matthews and Colbrelli were in that final sprint to the finish on Sunday.. having gotten over the climbs with most of the GC guys. I think they both started in the break though. I also think that Alaphillipe has a shot depending on how the race goes (not sure if he'd be ta guy that they'd bring though). I think he climbs well, and he descends like a mad man. I also think he has a decent turn of speed if there's a limited bunch. He's probably more suited to the Ardennes, but I think his ability to get over climbs and descend quickly could put him out ahead and avoid a bunch sprint.


----------



## Rashadabd

TricrossRich said:


> I'd say that Peter looks good, especially after his win on Sunday.
> 
> I was also impressed with the form shown by Dumare, Colbrelli and Matthews at Paris-Nice.
> 
> Matthews and Colbrelli were in that final sprint to the finish on Sunday.. having gotten over the climbs with most of the GC guys. I think they both started in the break though. I also think that Alaphillipe has a shot depending on how the race goes (not sure if he'd be ta guy that they'd bring though). I think he climbs well, and he descends like a mad man. I also think he has a decent turn of speed if there's a limited bunch. He's probably more suited to the Ardennes, but I think his ability to get over climbs and descend quickly could put him out ahead and avoid a bunch sprint.


Very logical choices. I am still waiting for Matthews to have "that moment" for me this season. Maybe MSR is it. Oh and Alaphilipe will definitely be there. My guess is that his role will be that of chief agitator, lol.

Gaviria and Alaphilippe headline for Quick-Step Floors at Milan-San Remo | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## Rashadabd

Don't sleep on Swifty either. He consistently performs well there (much to my surprise at times). He has a new team and that could throw him off this year, but I wouldn't count him out at all. 

Ben Swift puts team problems behind him as he focuses on Milan-San Remo - Cycling Weekly


----------



## Rashadabd

PBL450 said:


> Looking forward to MSR! Here is good TT clip of Peter!
> 
> Sagan dodges dog walker in Tirreno-Adriatico TT | Cyclingnews.com


Nice crowd control Tirreno-Adriatico....


----------



## JSR

This is a tough race to handicap. Cipressa, Poggio, ziggy zaggy in San Remo. I say Sagan by a wheel width over GVA.


----------



## Rashadabd

Rashadabd said:


> Nice crowd control Tirreno-Adriatico....


At least Peter had a good sense of humor about it.

https://instagram.com/p/BRojb_zDYKl/


----------



## KoroninK

I agree this is an open race. It really comes down to who can get over the climbs and still have enough left for a sprint at the end. Sagan, Matthews, Garviria, Dumare, Colbrelli, Kirstoff, and several others can all be there. Alaphilippe could have a shot at it, if Quickstep sends him. Movistar is not (or at least is not planning on) sending Valverde, I don't think they have anyone else who could win it.


----------



## PBL450

Rashadabd said:


> At least Peter had a good sense of humor about it.
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/BRojb_zDYKl/


Haha! That's GREAT! Favorite rider... How decent but funny at no ones expense... LOVE it. Thanks for that, I got a good chuckle!!


----------



## TricrossRich

Rashadabd said:


> Very logical choices. I am still waiting for Matthews to have "that moment" for me this season. Maybe MSR is it. Oh and Alaphilipe will definitely be there. My guess is that his role will be that of chief agitator, lol.
> 
> Gaviria and Alaphilippe headline for Quick-Step Floors at Milan-San Remo | Cyclingnews.com


I saw the preliminary team lists and Allaphilippe is on it. QuickStep has a stacked squad. I feel like they have 5 guys that could win it. I'd also agree that Alaphillipe's role would be as an agitator. I think Gilbert as well. Try to get one of them in a break or attack long range from several K out, so that Gaviria doesn't have to work, make the other teams chase.

Dimension Data also has a strong team with several options.


----------



## Rashadabd

TricrossRich said:


> I saw the preliminary team lists and Allaphilippe is on it. QuickStep has a stacked squad. I feel like they have 5 guys that could win it. I'd also agree that Alaphillipe's role would be as an agitator. I think Gilbert as well. Try to get one of them in a break or attack long range from several K out, so that Gaviria doesn't have to work, make the other teams chase.
> 
> Dimension Data also has a strong team with several options.


Boonen seemed to suggest that will be the plan in an article I saw on cyclingnews.

Pozzato has his top three in as well:

Degenkolb, Gaviria and Sagan are Milan-San Remo favourites, says Pozzato | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## Rashadabd

Boonen on beating Sagan:

Despite Sagan’s almost unique ability to go with attacks on the Poggio or even win a group sprint in the Via Roma, Boonen is confident Quick-Step Floors can find a ***** in his armour thanks to their strength in depth.

The comparative weakness of Sagan’s Bora-Hansgrohe team is evident to his rivals, and the other teams will ride to isolate and then attack Sagan at Milan-San Remo on Saturday and in every race this spring. 

“He has a very good team, but we have to be fair, guys. I mean, you can do the math, eh,” Boonen said when comparing his Quick-Step Floors squad to Bora-Hansgrohe for Milan-San Remo.

“Everyone is beatable – it's bike racing. Luckily, the best doesn't always win. We can be sure that it's going to be very difficult for him to win in the Classics. Why? Because he's the best and he doesn't have the strongest team. It'll be open racing. The race finals will start a little earlier than normal and everyone will try to isolate him and get away in front of him.

“I am only saying what the tactics will be for everybody else. They will be aware that he's there and he'll be the main guy to beat. It's not only our team but also all the other teams in the world. Everyone is going to have the same tactic and try to get rid of him.”

Boonen and Gaviria will be joined by Philippe Gilbert and Julian Alaphilippe – who showed his form and aggression at Paris-Nice –while Jack Bauer, Julien Vermote, Fabio Sabatini and Matteo Trentin will have to do the hard work for the team leaders.

“We’ve got a lot guys going well, so we’ve only got to find the right way to get the results. At the moment we can all see that Sagan is flying. So it’ll be difficult to beat him and so we have to plan how to beat him and the others,” Boonen explains, hinting that Quick-Step Floors will not follow a traditional pre-written Milan-San Remo script. 

“The way you can adapt to situations – that shows the strength of the team. It's not about having one plan and having that one plan pushed through at all costs, then you get really predictable and everyone sees what you're doing. You just act to the way they think you are going to do the race. Being unpredictable makes it harder for the others.

“San Remo's not a difficult race. They go up the Poggio as fast as possible and down as fast as possible, and then they sprint, but every five or six years, there's something that happens that you didn't expect, so we'll see. We have to be prepared for everything.”


----------



## TricrossRich

Rashadabd said:


> Boonen on beating Sagan:
> 
> 
> 
> “I am only saying what the tactics will be for everybody else. They will be aware that he's there and he'll be the main guy to beat. It's not only our team but also all the other teams in the world. Everyone is going to have the same tactic and try to get rid of him.”


Easier said than done, though... Boonen's not the first guy to think this.


----------



## Rashadabd

TricrossRich said:


> Easier said than done, though... Boonen's not the first guy to think this.


True. The challenge that you have to confront in trying to beat Sagan in a sprint is that he doesn't need a lead out, he doesn't need to be protected for most of the race in fact. He is adept at hiding in the peloton and then attacking with a group he can beat at the right time. Once he does that, he is a master at surfing wheels until the final 200 meters or so. It's real tough to beat a guy like that when their form is on point.


----------



## Rashadabd

Here's what Bora is saying (it could all be a shrewd poker face at this point though): 

Bora director: Canny tactics could expose Sagan's weaknesses | VeloNews.com


----------



## velodog

JSR said:


> The World Champion has clearly gone to Belgium with the intention to win everything in sight or go down swinging. Did any rider ever wear rainbow stripes with more panache?


Yeah, the guy last year.


----------



## JSR

velodog said:


> Yeah, the guy last year.


Good point. That guy would have done a bunny-hop-nose-wheely over the lady and her dog in the Tirreno TT.


----------



## PBL450

Rashadabd said:


> Here's what Bora is saying (it could all be a shrewd poker face at this point though):
> 
> Bora director: Canny tactics could expose Sagan's weaknesses | VeloNews.com


Great link, thanks! Isn't he kind of used to not having much team support? Now, attacking him specifically, multiple teams going in together, that could really grind him down, but team support seems like a weaker part of the puzzle considering he was more or less a freelancer with Tinkoff.


----------



## Stoneman

PBL450 said:


> Great link, thanks! Isn't he kind of used to not having much team support? Now, attacking him specifically, multiple teams going in together, that could really grind him down, but team support seems like a weaker part of the puzzle considering he was more or less a freelancer with Tinkoff.


A stronger team for him would be nice but it would make the races much less interesting because I have no doubt Sagan would win every classic he entered. With a weak team it makes it more fun to watch him work his magic.


----------



## kbwh

inrng wrote that the best way to beat PS is to make him work. That's the recipe for a nail biting star breakaway finale all the way from Cipressa, FDJ and Katusha-Alpecin chasing. Will they, won't they? Can't wait for Saturday.


----------



## Wetworks

PBL450 said:


> Great link, thanks! Isn't he kind of used to not having much team support? Now, attacking him specifically, multiple teams going in together, that could really grind him down, but team support seems like a weaker part of the puzzle considering he was more or less a freelancer with Tinkoff.





Stoneman said:


> A stronger team for him would be nice but it would make the races much less interesting because I have no doubt Sagan would win every classic he entered. With a weak team it makes it more fun to watch him work his magic.


Just playing devil's advocate here, but people initially thought Barry Sanders would be a better running back with a fullback in front of him. I agree that Sagan could probably benefit from having a dedicated team of domestiques to some degree, but he has become so adept at "playing the field" that I question just how much it would benefit him versus stifling his caginess/natural talent.


----------



## Rashadabd

PBL450 said:


> Great link, thanks! Isn't he kind of used to not having much team support? Now, attacking him specifically, multiple teams going in together, that could really grind him down, but team support seems like a weaker part of the puzzle considering he was more or less a freelancer with Tinkoff.


No problem man. Happy to share. Excited like everyone else.


----------



## PBL450

kbwh said:


> inrng wrote that the best way to beat PS is to make him work. That's the recipe for a nail biting star breakaway finale all the way from Cipressa, FDJ and Katusha-Alpecin chasing. Will they, won't they? Can't wait for Saturday.


Can't seem to rep anyone on this thread, tried bunches!! 

I really hope i can find this, or some chunk of it:

Longo Borghini eagerly anticipating Trofeo Alfredo Binda | Cyclingnews.com

Great race for Longo Borghini, I'd love to see her take her shot!!


----------



## KoroninK

A stronger team would benefit him to the point of he wouldn't have to chase down every attack himself and he would have someone or a couple of riders to pace him instead of other riders making him do most of the work. As for a leadout, no I don't think that would make any difference.


----------



## PBL450

Pozzato: For me, Sagan is the strongest rider of all time | Cyclingnews.com

I don't know... but a fun little read.


----------



## Rashadabd

Wow!!! Just Wow!!! Love me some Kwiat and Sagan.... Now, that's a bike race! I could watch those last 30km 100 times.


----------



## MMsRepBike

Oh my.

!


----------



## JSR

Awesome bike racing!


----------



## Migen21

Well, that was exciting!


----------



## TricrossRich

Amazing finish! All 3 of them looked great coming down that descent. Kwiato won that on tactics, working the least of the 3. I think he also let Sagan have that small gap on purpose going into the final straight. Sagan saw that and jumped too early, trying to bury them and build a bigger gap, but couldn't hold it.


----------



## JSR

TricrossRich said:


> Sagan saw that and jumped too early, trying to bury them and build a bigger gap, but couldn't hold it.


Also, it looked to me like Sagan had selected one gear too high. 300km can do that to legs.


----------



## Marc

JSR said:


> Also, it looked to me like Sagan had selected one gear too high. 300km can do that to legs.


To pull off that attack he needed to bury himself though. I'm surprised, considering he did the work to establish the break, he finished 2nd. I figured he'd get dropped on the finishing straight, as the others did more to conserve their legs.


----------



## dnice

i enjoyed that finish very much! sagan launched 50 meters too soon, but major kudos to kwiat. he has done this now three times to sagan, i believe. one question i had was what if sagan had bumped kwiat BEFORE the line and finished ahead? would they really have the courage to demote him?


----------



## Rashadabd

The brilliance of the classic strategy Sky and QS used is that they had strong sprinters behind in the peloton. That allowed the two breakaway leaders to at least pretend they didn't care if the group got caught. Sagan didn't have that luxury and had to bury himself as a result as others pointed out. Even given that, Kwiat still barely beat him. That demonstrates how strong the guy is. Great racing and strategy all the way around IMO. 

I also love seeing these two go at it. Apparently, they have been racing together since juniors and are good friends.


----------



## KoroninK

Great finish.


----------



## kbwh

Bananas race, again, MSR. On the edge of my seat from the capi. That moment when Sagan went. Oh my. 
And as is customary Kristoff takes the bunch gallop.


----------



## Rashadabd

For those that question why we love road races and the Classics, this is exhibit A in our case to prove you are off your rocker. 

https://youtu.be/pbs4D6Lg9Fo


----------



## PBL450

Fabulous! Great racing! Strategy, power, everything. Aliphillipe had more to his sprint than I expected!


----------



## KoroninK

Someday I am going to get to Europe to watch at least a couple of the classics in person. Someday. This is the best time of the year.
Alaphilippe again today showed why he reminds me of a young Valverde. However, at this point I know he's not as good of a climber and will never be at that level to race for GC, but he can race the classics.


----------



## PBL450

KoroninK said:


> Someday I am going to get to Europe to watch at least a couple of the classics in person. Someday. This is the best time of the year.
> Alaphilippe again today showed why he reminds me of a young Valverde. However, at this point I know he's not as good of a climber and will never be at that level to race for GC, but he can race the classics.


I don't know... he's sub 140 at 5' 8"... 
Nibali at 5' 11 at 143
Contador at exactly the same size... 
Froome at 6' 1" and 148

Of course this is minimal data. But why couldn't he make himself into a GC contender? In his words, last year, it's a lack of discipline... but I don't know. That sprint was no joke. I don't know his TT prowess historically but he beat Contadot at Paris-Nice. I'm a fan so take this with a grain of salt in that regard... haha.


----------



## KoroninK

PBL450 said:


> I don't know... he's sub 140 at 5' 8"...
> Nibali at 5' 11 at 143
> Contador at exactly the same size...
> Froome at 6' 1" and 148
> 
> Of course this is minimal data. But why couldn't he make himself into a GC contender? In his words, last year, it's a lack of discipline... but I don't know. That sprint was no joke. I don't know his TT prowess historically but he beat Contadot at Paris-Nice. I'm a fan so take this with a grain of salt in that regard... haha.


He definitely has a bit of a lack of discipline, however in the one week races against the top GC guys he always looses time when you get to the big mountains. He doesn't seem to know how to limit his looses like Valverde does. Contador, Froome and Nibali are more of your pure climbers. Valverde is not a pure climber but is a good enough climber to stay with the top climbers on many tough mountain stages and on the toughest to limit his looses. Alaphilippe does not appear to be good enough of a climber to do that, although he does have the body of a climber. The other thing to remember in why I'm also saying this is that at 23 Valverde had his first Grand Tour podium. That was actually in his very first attempt at a Grand Tour (2003 Vuelta). Alaphilippe hasn't come close to a Grand Tour podium and he's 24 now. Now he does keep saying he doesn't want to be a GT GC contender and wants to be a classics specialist. If that's what he wants and that's what he's happy doing then don't make him do something he doesn't want to do. The problem at Paris-Nice wasn't the TT it was the major climb where he lost a ton of time. I'm also a fan. I became of fan of Alaphilippe when he finished 2nd to Valverde at Fleche Wallone and Liege in 2015.


----------



## PBL450

KoroninK said:


> He definitely has a bit of a lack of discipline, however in the one week races against the top GC guys he always looses time when you get to the big mountains. He doesn't seem to know how to limit his looses like Valverde does. Contador, Froome and Nibali are more of your pure climbers. Valverde is not a pure climber but is a good enough climber to stay with the top climbers on many tough mountain stages and on the toughest to limit his looses. Alaphilippe does not appear to be good enough of a climber to do that, although he does have the body of a climber. The other thing to remember in why I'm also saying this is that at 23 Valverde had his first Grand Tour podium. That was actually in his very first attempt at a Grand Tour (2003 Vuelta). Alaphilippe hasn't come close to a Grand Tour podium and he's 24 now. Now he does keep saying he doesn't want to be a GT GC contender and wants to be a classics specialist. If that's what he wants and that's what he's happy doing then don't make him do something he doesn't want to do. The problem at Paris-Nice wasn't the TT it was the major climb where he lost a ton of time. I'm also a fan. I became of fan of Alaphilippe when he finished 2nd to Valverde at Fleche Wallone and Liege in 2015.


Agree! Agree on all fronts!! But he COULD be a GC guy right? Watched him lose out on climbs and wondering why... He should be the rider he wants to be, so long as that satisfies him and his team contract. But I struggle with him being that close, so close, to a guy that can challenge a world tour... I really think he's got it. But whatever, if he wants to go after Sagan in classics at 6' 160 and a sprint that can come close to the elite sprinters, so be it. What you want and what your parents give you aren't always compatible. But agree completely!!


----------



## KoroninK

PBL450 said:


> Agree! Agree on all fronts!! But he COULD be a GC guy right? Watched him lose out on climbs and wondering why... He should be the rider he wants to be, so long as that satisfies him and his team contract. But I struggle with him being that close, so close, to a guy that can challenge a world tour... I really think he's got it. But whatever, if he wants to go after Sagan in classics at 6' 160 and a sprint that can come close to the elite sprinters, so be it. What you want and what your parents give you aren't always compatible. But agree completely!!


I keep thinking he could be a GC guy as well. Truthfully I think he could do what Valverde has done. However, it doesn't seem to be what he wants to do. Valverde in his younger days did get involved in full field sprints and still has the speed to do so, just chooses not to now. I really think he could follow the path Valverde has taken. I don't expect him to end up with the wins Valverde has, but he could have a nice career doing that. Valverde was asked if he should have been a classics specialist because in truth that is what he is. His responce was no, being an all-rounder is what I was always best suited to. Besides if I'd just have concentrated on the classics I'd never have won all the other races I've won including the Vuelta or had the podiums in all 3 GTs. I really think Alaphilippe could follow that.


----------



## KoroninK

Double posted for some reason. Sorry about that.


----------



## TricrossRich

I don't think that Alaphillipe has the tools to be a GC guy in the grand tours, but I think he can definitely be a threat for GC in the 1 week races, if the stages are the right mix for him. I think he'd have to work on his climbing more and lose some of that stage-stealing sprint speed. For that matter, I think Kwiato could do the same thing if he chose too... for either of them to win GC in a grand tour, I think they'd need the upper tier of GC contenders to have problems. I don't see them handling guys like Froome, Porte, Contador, Nibali. I also think that it will be interesting to see how Majka and Dan martin develop in the next few years. I think that both of them have good mountain legs and the ability to become GC contenders.


----------



## Rashadabd

TricrossRich said:


> I don't think that Alaphillipe has the tools to be a GC guy in the grand tours, but I think he can definitely be a threat for GC in the 1 week races, if the stages are the right mix for him. I think he'd have to work on his climbing more and lose some of that stage-stealing sprint speed. For that matter, I think Kwiato could do the same thing if he chose too... for either of them to win GC in a grand tour, I think they'd need the upper tier of GC contenders to have problems. I don't see them handling guys like Froome, Porte, Contador, Nibali. I also think that it will be interesting to see how Majka and Dan martin develop in the next few years. I think that both of them have good mountain legs and the ability to become GC contenders.


I agree. To me, Alaphillipe and Kwiat are both Classics/Ardennes guys that have some GC ability. I think Valverde is a very appropriate comparison. They will likely have to make some adjustments to accomplish what he has in grand tours, but they have similar skills. The Ardennes, Strade Bianche, Flanders, and Lombardia, etc. should be home base for them though. They can build great careers in those races and they call for what they already do best.


----------



## PBL450

Quick skinny... 

Few regrets for Quick-Step Floors after Alaphilippe takes third in Milan-San Remo | Cyclingnews.com
"Kwiatkowski owes me a few beers," says Sagan.


----------



## KoroninK

TricrossRich said:


> I don't think that Alaphillipe has the tools to be a GC guy in the grand tours, but I think he can definitely be a threat for GC in the 1 week races, if the stages are the right mix for him. I think he'd have to work on his climbing more and lose some of that stage-stealing sprint speed. For that matter, I think Kwiato could do the same thing if he chose too... for either of them to win GC in a grand tour, I think they'd need the upper tier of GC contenders to have problems. I don't see them handling guys like Froome, Porte, Contador, Nibali. I also think that it will be interesting to see how Majka and Dan martin develop in the next few years. I think that both of them have good mountain legs and the ability to become GC contenders.


But why loose the sprint speed he has? Valverde still has that speed and that this point even age hasn't done much to slow it down. In a tough stage he can beat Sagan, which he's done a couple of time for both stage wins (Vuelta stage 4 2015) and a stage in the Tour for 2nd place also in 2015. Alaphilippe definitely needs to work on his climbing because that is no where near what Valverde has.


----------



## KoroninK

Rashadabd said:


> I agree. To me, Alaphillipe and Kwiat are both Classics/Ardennes guys that have some GC ability. I think Valverde is a very appropriate comparison. They will likely have to make some adjustments to accomplish what he has in grand tours, but they have similar skills. The Ardennes, Strade Bianche, Flanders, and Lombardia, etc. should be home base for them though. They can build great careers in those races and they call for what they already do best.


I hadn't thought about Kwiat, but you are right they both do have similar abilities. I do not believe they would ever end up with the kind of palmares that Valverde has, however I think they both could do more than just be good at classics. I also wouldn't expect either to race as long just because most riders retire before they turn 36-37 years old (Valverde will be 37 in April) and certainly aren't racing after they turn 39. Valverde's currently contract runs through the 2019 season, he'll be 39 before the end of that season, and has stated he wants another contract after this one (and wants one more shot at the Olympics in 2020). So no, I would not expect either to race as long as he is. It's just not typical.


----------



## TricrossRich

KoroninK said:


> But why loose the sprint speed he has? Valverde still has that speed and that this point even age hasn't done much to slow it down. In a tough stage he can beat Sagan, which he's done a couple of time for both stage wins (Vuelta stage 4 2015) and a stage in the Tour for 2nd place also in 2015. Alaphilippe definitely needs to work on his climbing because that is no where near what Valverde has.


Why lose the speed, because you're training different muscles... I don't know much about Valverde farther back than few years ago when I got into cycling, so I'm not gonna argue with you about whether or not he's lost speed, but its basically impossible to train and be good at all of the aspects... Look at the guys that are good at TT's like Dumoulin.. he wants to transform into a GC guy, he's going to lose some of that power and ability to crush TT's, in order to lose weight and be better in the mountains. The announcers are all wondering the same about Dennis right now, he's been training a lot for climbing, and everyone is wondering just how much of his TT power he's losing. Climbers aren't good sprinter's because they don't have the muscle required for that top end speed...


----------



## velodog

TricrossRich said:


> Why lose the speed, because you're training different muscles... I don't know much about Valverde farther back than few years ago when I got into cycling, so I'm not gonna argue with you about whether or not he's lost speed, but its basically impossible to train and be good at all of the aspects... Look at the guys that are good at TT's like Dumoulin.. he wants to transform into a GC guy, he's going to lose some of that power and ability to crush TT's, in order to lose weight and be better in the mountains. The announcers are all wondering the same about Dennis right now, he's been training a lot for climbing, and everyone is wondering just how much of his TT power he's losing. Climbers aren't good sprinter's because they don't have the muscle required for that top end speed...


Didn't Lemond beat Sean Kelly in a sprint for a World Championship win?
Didn't Lemond beat Laurent Fignon in a 24.5 kilometer TT by *58 seconds*, winning the Tour by 8 seconds?
Wasn't Lemond a GC contender...3 TdF wins?


----------



## TricrossRich

velodog said:


> Didn't Lemond beat Sean Kelly in a sprint for a World Championship win?
> Didn't Lemond beat Laurent Fignon in a 24.5 kilometer TT by *58 seconds*, winning the Tour by 8 seconds?
> Wasn't Lemond a GC contender...3 TdF wins?


IMO, the TDF's routes form the era you're referencing were much more suited to all-rounders... they had climbing, but weren't as climb heavy as the routes today. Additionally, I think that cyclists in general have become much more specific in their training and the climbers ave realized that if they smash it on the climbs, they can take back a lot more time then they lose on the TT's.


----------



## KoroninK

TricrossRich said:


> Why lose the speed, because you're training different muscles... I don't know much about Valverde farther back than few years ago when I got into cycling, so I'm not gonna argue with you about whether or not he's lost speed, but its basically impossible to train and be good at all of the aspects... Look at the guys that are good at TT's like Dumoulin.. he wants to transform into a GC guy, he's going to lose some of that power and ability to crush TT's, in order to lose weight and be better in the mountains. The announcers are all wondering the same about Dennis right now, he's been training a lot for climbing, and everyone is wondering just how much of his TT power he's losing. Climbers aren't good sprinter's because they don't have the muscle required for that top end speed...


When Valverde was young he got involved in full field sprints and to this day will still get involved in partial field sprints. Sagan and Cav have both said Valverde is the one GC rider who has as much right to be in a full field sprint as the sprinters because he has the speed and bike handling abilities to be there. They also said they'd love to have him as a leadout man because of his speed. His boss has also stated that he has the lowest degradation of skills he has ever seen in an aging athlete. He has always stated that for someone who can climb he was blessed with a good sprint. He has never had the speed of a pure sprinter (although as an amateur he won those type of races as well), nor is he a pure climber. He is just good enough with climbing to be able to stay with the pure climbers and not loose too much time, while having the speed to win partial field sprints. First time I saw him race was his first year with what is now Movistar in 2005, which is when he became my favorite. I have friends who raced with and against him as cadets and juniors. They have said his speed is one of his unique gifts to go along with his consistency.


----------



## kbwh




----------



## dcorn

TricrossRich said:


> its basically impossible to train and be good at all of the aspects... Look at the guys that are good at TT's like Dumoulin.. he wants to transform into a GC guy, he's going to lose some of that power and ability to crush TT's, in order to lose weight and be better in the mountains.


Bradley Wiggins won the TdF and Olympic Gold in the TT in the same year... And he was a climbing and TT machine in the TdF.


----------



## TricrossRich

dcorn said:


> Bradley Wiggins won the TdF and Olympic Gold in the TT in the same year... And he was a climbing and TT machine in the TdF.


and it appears as if he had 'help'... hahaha


----------



## PBL450

dcorn said:


> Bradley Wiggins won the TdF and Olympic Gold in the TT in the same year... And he was a climbing and TT machine in the TdF.


And he is a good size guy. I think he raced that Tour at like 157 and he track races at like 170. He's listed as 6'2"/6'3".


----------



## PBL450

kbwh said:


>


Fabulous video! Thanks for posting! In 5 minutes he covers key points and, for more casual cycling fans, explains the sport in a way that's really just great!


----------



## Rashadabd

Man these races have been fun this far. There are a few things that have surprised me so far though:

1) Philippe Gilbert's form. Dude looks good, as in real good, given his vintage. 

2) How good Orica's and AG2R's classics teams look. Most people think of those teams as having a grand tour focus, but they have really made the most of the additions they made and plans to be better in the spring. I'm impressed.

3) Where oh where are typical favorites? Degenkolb, Terpstra, Stybar, Van Marcke, Boone, and company haven't been all that relevant thus far. Even when they are within striking distance of the leaders and strongest riders, they appear to be step behind. It will be interesting to see if this trend continues at Flanders and Roubaix.


----------



## dnice

incredible run of quality racing so far! henceforth i will never criticize greg van avermaet's racing. not sure how he came back from an ankle injury in that form, but i am loving his approach to these races. it's hard to think clearly when one is in the red, so i have to acknowledge the pure brilliance and commitment that jens keukelaire made with that attack from the group of 14. 

once terpstra brought sagan back, i think he determined that he would not drag them to the line. a forewarning to QS for sunday perhaps?

roll on flanders. sagan and GVA will certainly line up as the favorites, and i'm very curious to see what QS can do to counter.


----------



## TricrossRich

Rashadabd said:


> Man these races have been fun this far. There are a few things that have surprised me so far though:
> 
> 1) Philippe Gilbert's form. Dude looks good, as in real good, given his vintage.
> 
> 2) How good Orica's and AG2R's classics teams look. Most people think of those teams as having a grand tour focus, but they have really made the most of the additions they made and plans to be better in the spring. I'm impressed.
> 
> 3) Where oh where are typical favorites? Degenkolb, Terpstra, Stybar, Van Marcke, Boone, and company haven't been all that relevant thus far. Even when they are within striking distance of the leaders and strongest riders, they appear to be step behind. It will be interesting to see if this trend continues at Flanders and Roubaix.


1. agree 100% he looks to be on form. 
2.agree 100% again.I'm more surprised by AG2R though, as opposed to Orica. I wouldn't consider Orica a GC team, although they seem to be moving in that direction, I would still consider them in the vein of stage hunters and the 1 day races can certainly be taken advantage of by stage hunter types. They've got a few guys in good shape it seems.
3. I feel like all of those guys have been there... no in the final move, but at least in the pre-lim moves. They've been part of what animates the race, but just not on the podium, which only goes to show just how hard these races are to win and be in the right place at the right time, which only goes to show that it seems like Sagan, GVA and Gilbert are always in the right spot.




dnice said:


> incredible run of quality racing so far! henceforth i will never criticize greg van avermaet's racing. not sure how he came back from an ankle injury in that form, but i am loving his approach to these races. it's hard to think clearly when one is in the red, so i have to acknowledge the pure brilliance and commitment that jens keukelaire made with that attack from the group of 14.
> 
> once terpstra brought sagan back, i think he determined that he would not drag them to the line. a forewarning to QS for sunday perhaps?
> 
> roll on flanders. sagan and GVA will certainly line up as the favorites, and i'm very curious to see what QS can do to counter.


I think that QS's problem is that they have TOO many weapons. The guy who's in a position to win, always seems to be thinking, "how can I set this up for my team mate behind to win." Sometimes, you just need to put your head down and go. I feel like sometimes the team car is too much influence. if there was no sport director yelling at terpstra that Boonen and Gaviria were being, then he likely does some work and is in with a chance to win, instead of watching GVA ride away, hoping that Sagan does all the work.


----------



## JSR

I sort of agree with TricrossRich and sort of not. 

I'm not a big fan of QuickStep the team, but they have some great riders. They've been riding really well this year, even including some good team tactics (a rarity, IMO). 

I think today, though, Terpstra had the team car yelling in one ear and Sagan yelling in the other. After 220 Km of racing he just kind of said the Belgian version of "**** all y'all. I'm shuttin' 'er down." I don't know another way to make sense of what he did, because he got what the tactic deserved - zippo.


----------



## Rashadabd

Yeah, I don't know what was going on there. What I can say (and this goes back to my original point from earlier today) is that I feel like Gilbert is single handedly salvaging their spring thus far (I guess Lampaert had a win as well though). Gilbert looks like he belongs back on the cobbles. Killing it. I can't wait to see him, Sagan,& GVA go toe to toe in Flanders and Roubaix!


----------



## Rashadabd

TricrossRich said:


> I think that QS's problem is that they have TOO many weapons. The guy who's in a position to win, always seems to be thinking, "how can I set this up for my team mate behind to win." Sometimes, you just need to put your head down and go. I feel like sometimes the team car is too much influence. if there was no sport director yelling at terpstra that Boonen and Gaviria were being, then he likely does some work and is in with a chance to win, instead of watching GVA ride away, hoping that Sagan does all the work.


QS is an old school Belgian classics team. In that model the DS has absolute control and you try to ride for one guy (Boonen or Gaviria it seems right now). You also do not deviate from the plan unless you are told to. They definitely have tons of talent, but sticking to the plan just doesn't work as well as used to when Boonen was in his prime. Most of their guys can't ride with GVA and Sagan one on one when they are hitting on all cylinders. What is working for them is that it seems like Gilbert has been given free reign to ignore the script due to his status and the success he has had in the sport. He gets to flat out go after it in whatever race he is in (except for MSR, where it looked like he was just supposed to cover moves) and that is producing good results. I don't think Boonen can hang with the best of the best on his own anymore, so I agree that they should free some guys up to get into breaks like they did today and go for the win if they get the chance. I think Trek should do the same thing with Stuyven and Theuns because I'm not sure Degenkolb is there yet (despite how he performed today). 

FWIW, my gut says Van Marcke and Stybar will be there and attempt big moves in one or both of next big races. I feel like they have a bit more in the tank than they are showing. I also think Durbo lays it all on the line in Roubaix and, if he doesn't crash or have a mechanical, he forces one or more of the big guns to bury themselves to have a chance to beat him.... We'll see if I am right about any of this at all, lol....


----------



## KoroninK

I actually like Quick Step, however they do have too many guys who can win any classics race. Thus leading to the issue of not wanting to work. As for what Terpstra was doing today, who knows. I think JSR may be right that he basically just said **** y'all, I'm done today.


----------



## JSR

Rashadabd said:


> Yeah, I don't know what was going on there. What I can say (and this goes back to my original point from earlier today) is that I feel like Gilbert is single handedly salvaging their spring thus far (I guess Lampaert had a win as well though). Gilbert looks like he belongs back on the cobbles. Killing it. I can't wait to see him, Sagan,& GVA go toe to toe in Flanders and Roubaix!


Yes to all this! Gilbert sort of got robbed at Dwars Door Vlaanderen where he rode really well. Lampaert's win was due in no small part to Gilbert looming right behind. It was a good team win led by a great veteran.


----------



## TricrossRich

Holy cow! Gilbert boasted the first day of De Panne today... what an incredible race. Turbo Durbo looked good too. He's been going strong the last few races. I think this race is going to be interesting. Did Gilbert steal enough time today to outlast Durbo in the the TT?


----------



## KoroninK

It's nice to see Gilbert riding well again. He seems happier at Quick Step than he was at BMC. I also think he kind of got lost at BMC. Nice to see him with a team that knows how to use him.


----------



## PBL450

Good little piece.

Kristoff found wanting ahead of Tour of Flanders | Cyclingnews.com

Some bad luck, brush it off and a serious contender at Flanders?


----------



## TricrossRich

Some new hardware for the guys on the riding for the big "S"


----------



## Rashadabd

It sounds like QS plans to go nuclear on Sagan....

Quick-Step on Sagan: We try to win but if we don?t win then he loses | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## velodog

Rashadabd said:


> It sounds like QS plans to go nuclear on Sagan....
> 
> Quick-Step on Sagan: We try to win but if we don?t win then he loses | Cyclingnews.com


I'd really like to see the races raced without the radios and the team DS shouting in their ears. 

If they were making their decisions about what _they_ knew, I think that the races outcome would be a better representation of who was the better, and smarter, cyclist on the day.


----------



## JSR

I think Cyclingnews incorrectly translated Peters's Flemish. 

What they reported :
"We were in a situation where we had two fast riders behind, and we didn’t need to support the break 100 per cent if we weren’t sure we could win. There was a miscommunication, but we said ‘some turns but not full gas – support the break and we look at what to do in the final two kilometres. If the bunch comes back we have another option. We don’t need to pull and bring other guys to the finish'.

What he actually said:
"I was shouting into the microphone like a lunatic, spewing spittle all over the car. Eventually, the Devil overtook me and I started to speak in tongues. I think it was when I had the seizure and started to gurgle that we had a slight mis-communication."


----------



## KoroninK

velodog said:


> I'd really like to see the races raced without the radios and the team DS shouting in their ears.
> 
> If they were making their decisions about what _they_ knew, I think that the races outcome would be a better representation of who was the better, and smarter, cyclist on the day.


And you find out who the real tacticians are, although it is still obvious who a few of them are, esp amongst the older generation still racing. Although apparently even with team radios Sky has occasional issues paying attention in Spanish races that happen to include Contador and Valverde.


----------



## PBL450

Kind of a bummer for Colbrelli. Ripped off toe nail and cut off the shoe, man that's going to hurt. 

Training ride accident won't stop Colbrelli from making Tour of Flanders debut | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## Rashadabd

PBL450 said:


> Kind of a bummer for Colbrelli. Ripped off toe nail and cut off the shoe, man that's going to hurt.
> 
> Training ride accident won't stop Colbrelli from making Tour of Flanders debut | Cyclingnews.com


Yeah crashes right before a race are definitely no bueno.


----------



## PBL450

Rashadabd said:


> Yeah crashes right before a race are definitely no bueno.


I have ripped off big toe nails. I can't imagine doing that and then riding nearly 300K. I'll be rooting for him that's for sure. That's rough.


----------



## KoroninK

Ouch!! That is going to hurt for awhile.


----------



## Rashadabd

Boone is pissed....


----------



## Marc

Rashadabd said:


> Boone is pissed....



Random dropped chain on regular pavement?


----------



## Wetworks

This is some riveting (pun) stuff!!! Really going to be amazing if it comes off the way it's going.


----------



## PBL450

Marc said:


> Random dropped chain on regular pavement?


Must be the discs... ahaha.


----------



## PBL450

Gonna do it! Going to make it!


----------



## Rashadabd

Oh noooooooooo!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marc

rashadabd said:


> oh noooooooooo!!!!!!!!



oh yes!


----------



## PBL450

rashadabd said:


> oh noooooooooo!!!!!!!!


omg!!!!!!


----------



## Rashadabd

marc said:


> oh yes!


lol!


----------



## Rashadabd

PBL450 said:


> Gonna do it! Going to make it!


He just might!!! These chasers are legit though.


----------



## PBL450

Rashadabd said:


> He just might!!! These chasers are legit though.


Incredible!!


----------



## Marc

Rashadabd said:


> He just might!!! These chasers are legit though.



38 seconds and 5.4km to go...yikes


----------



## Rashadabd

Getting dicey, he better push!


----------



## Rashadabd

Marc said:


> 38 seconds and 5.4km to go...yikes


Absolutely, going to the wire this one is.... (Yoda voice).


----------



## Rashadabd

Like a boss....


----------



## El Scorcho

My word that was impressive.


----------



## PBL450

What a great performance and a great race!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cinelli 82220

Rashadabd said:


> Boone is pissed....


Didn't it look like his rear derailleur was ripped right off?
It was hanging down tangled in the chain. Wait and see if there are decent photos of it.
Maybe the hanger broke, unbelievably bad luck whatever it was.


----------



## Rashadabd

Gilbert has indicated that his major career goal for the remainder of the time he spends racing is to win all five Monuments at least once, which means he still needs Milan San Remo and Roubaix. He has been 3rd at MSR more than once, but has only raced Roubaix once and didn't kill it. 

Does he get it done in your opinion?

https://cyclingtips.com/2017/04/flanders-win-bag-gilbert-confirms-audacious-future-goal/

I personally think he should go for Roubaix now. Yes, it's a very different race, but he is riding as well as anyone on any Classics squad right now (or better). If Sagan and GVA have a chance, I feel like he does too (at least this year). Plus a few of the big names might still be recovering from crashes and poor performances that occurred today. Seize the day Phillipe.


----------



## PBL450

Rashadabd said:


> Gilbert has indicated that his major career goal for the remainder of the time he spends racing is to win all five Monuments at least once, which means he still needs Milan San Remo and Roubaix. He has been 3rd at MSR more than once, but has only raced Roubaix once and didn't kill it.
> 
> Does he get it done in your opinion?
> 
> https://cyclingtips.com/2017/04/flanders-win-bag-gilbert-confirms-audacious-future-goal/
> 
> I personally think he should go for Roubaix now. Yes, it's a very different race, but he is riding as well as anyone on any Classics squad right now (or better). If Sagan and GVA have a chance, I feel like he does too (at least this year). Plus a few of the big names might still be recovering from crashes and poor performances that occurred today. Seize the day Phillipe.


His performance today was amazing. To go alone and get a minute out and basically hold the gap in a solo break for 50+K!!! How much did he have to mortgage to pull this off? MSR could come to him more naturally but PR seems more of a stretch, maybe? He can clearly go long, he can clearly ride cobbles and he can clearly flatten out those Belgian climbs! I don't think you can write him out at PR after this performance, but I'd think training exclusively for that race would give him his best shot?


----------



## Rashadabd

FWIW, this video makes it look like contact with a spectator may have caused the crash that involved Sagan, GVA, and Naes. If so, the same thing happened to Stybar and others in Roubaix a few years ago. 

https://instagram.com/p/BSbN96DjtZb/


----------



## Wetworks

Rashadabd said:


> FWIW, this video makes it look like contact with a spectator may have caused the crash that involved Sagan, GVA, and Naes. If so, the same thing happened to Stybar and others in Roubaix a few years ago.
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/BSbN96DjtZb/


Looks like the jacket snagged Sagan's bar and/or brake shifter, pulling him into the legs of the barriers. Crappy luck.


----------



## PBL450

Rashadabd said:


> FWIW, this video makes it look like contact with a spectator may have caused the crash that involved Sagan, GVA, and Naes. If so, the same thing happened to Stybar and others in Roubaix a few years ago.
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/BSbN96DjtZb/


I was just going to post that! Sagan says the jacket caught his bars.


----------



## Migen21

Wetworks said:


> Looks like the jacket snagged Sagan's bar and/or brake shifter, pulling him into the legs of the barriers. Crappy luck.


I wouldn't call it bad luck - Sagan even admitted it was his fault - he got too close.


----------



## velodog

Migen21 said:


> I wouldn't call it bad luck - Sagan even admitted it was his fault - he got too close.


That's a tough call.

Yes, he was close to the wall, but the spectator, or a jacket, was hanging over the wall crowding the course. When the best line, considered by the cyclist, is being crowded by the spectators, it becomes a lot to have to consider. The cyclists have to put a lot of trust in the spectators moving, and sometimes that bites 'em in their ass.

Too bad that any spectator that impacts a race like that can't be heavily fined. Don't know if that would help though.


----------



## shermes

Great sprint by Coryn Rivera in the women's race.


----------



## PBL450

shermes said:


> Great sprint by Coryn Rivera in the women's race.


Absolutely! I could only find a spit of that finale but it was great! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rashadabd

Gilbert to skip Roubaix to prepare for the Ardennes.

Gilbert to skip Paris-Roubaix after Tour of Flanders triumph | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## 4Crawler

Seems like Quick Step Floors executed a decent strategy. Had Gilbert, Boonen and Terpstra up near the front with a few team mates. Sent Gilbert out early. Then when Boonen had a mech., had Terpstra sit on Sagan and GVA who probably would not work together. If there are issues in the following group, as there were, Gilbert wins, and if he's caught, Terpstra had a free ride to the finish to go for the win.


----------



## Cinelli 82220

Scheldenprijs:

Excellent teamwork by QuickStep today. Cannot believe how Kitten can sprint from so far out. Boonen really went well too. When he decided to string the bunch out it was awesome. One moment there is a big pack. He put his head down and suddenly everyone is strung out.

Bad luck for Sagan but I couldn't see what happened exactly. It looked like he was stuck behind the crash but didn't fall. 

Kittel on Venge Vias with rim brakes and Boonen on disc brakes today. Boonen is using his Paris Roubaix bike for one last test. There were more cobbles than I thought, and a lot of big bumps at the transitions. I like Sagan's S-Works Roubaix with direct mount calipers. Hopeful Specialized releases it to the public.


----------



## PBL450

Sagan wasn't involved in the crash, he's just banged up pretty good and after his early lead out he withdrew with like 3K to go. I can't imagine he will be in any kind of decent shape for PR.

Sagan avoids Scheldeprijs crash, confident for Paris-Roubaix start | Cyclingnews.com

QS played that finish perfectly! Kittle was just dominant!


----------



## atpjunkie

PBL450 said:


> Absolutely! I could only find a spit of that finale but it was great!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I remember how monstrous she was as a 14 year old at cx races


----------



## Rashadabd

atpjunkie said:


> I remember how monstrous she was as a 14 year old at cx races


Don't date yourself there atpjunkie! :blush2: She's the real deal though and has been on the rise for years now. Wishing her continued success.


----------



## Rashadabd

There's a couple of good videos out there about Boonen and Sagan. Here's one. Specialized and Incycle produced the others. All are available on YouTube.


----------



## Rashadabd

This video covers more than Sagan and is very Classics oriented.


----------



## PBL450

atpjunkie said:


> I remember how monstrous she was as a 14 year old at cx races


InCycle did a good highlight recap, I just saw it. I'd love more coverage of women's cycling. Not sure if it was camera angle or what, but she looks so little! Great finish, looking forward to her continued success!


----------



## TricrossRich

PBL450 said:


> InCycle did a good highlight recap, I just saw it. I'd love more coverage of women's cycling. Not sure if it was camera angle or what, but she looks so little! Great finish, looking forward to her continued success!


She is tiny... can't be taller than 5'4". I saw her race 3 years ago at Tour of Somerville in NJ when she was on UHC. She was one of the favorites to win, but actually her teammate won.


----------



## PBL450

TricrossRich said:


> She is tiny... can't be taller than 5'4". I saw her race 3 years ago at Tour of Somerville in NJ when she was on UHC. She was one of the favorites to win, but actually her teammate won.


Took a little digging, but 5' 0 and 100 lbs.


----------



## KoroninK

PBL450 said:


> Took a little digging, but 5' 0 and 100 lbs.


I'm the same height she is. I weigh a bit more though. 100lbs? Even when I was in high school and college I weighted 115lb. I now weigh 135, but need to get 10lbs off. (On the other hand I have gotten 30lbs off already). I couldn't imagine weighing 100lbs.


----------



## Migen21

PBL450 said:


> Took a little digging, but 5' 0 and 100 lbs.


I can't even imagine. She's not much bigger than my left leg.


----------



## PBL450

Old school. Rim brakes and mechanical shifting. 

Peter Sagan?s custom Specialized bike for Paris-Roubaix - Gallery | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## PBL450

Naesan's Factor. Good bike pics. Maybe someone to watch at PR? He's had a good season so far. 

Oliver Naesen's Factor O2 - Gallery | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## Rashadabd

PBL450 said:


> Naesan's Factor. Good bike pics. Maybe someone to watch at PR? He's had a good season so far.
> 
> Oliver Naesen's Factor O2 - Gallery | Cyclingnews.com


Nice bike, thanks for sharing. I REALLY like him and I think he's a legit contender. It all depends on how the Flanders crash impacted his body and confidence though.


----------



## PBL450

Rashadabd said:


> Nice bike, thanks for sharing. I REALLY like him and I think he's a legit contender. It all depends on how the Flanders crash impacted his body and confidence though.


Factor up close! And new Zipps!! 

If he stayed up with Sagan and Van Avermaet I'd think he would have had a really good podium shot! For PR they may be too beat up, you are right. That's gonna hurt.


----------



## Rashadabd

Great race. Nice to see him finally get a monument. Well deserved.


----------



## PBL450

Rashadabd said:


> Great race. Nice to see him finally get a monument. Well deserved.


Agreed! Great season!! After hitting the deck a week ago no less. And he did so much work late....


----------



## Rashadabd

PBL450 said:


> Agreed! Great season!! After hitting the deck a week ago no less. And he did so much work late....


A worthy winner indeed.


----------



## MMsRepBike

I think it was around 17km to go when we got to see for sure who was the strongest and eventual winner. Savage.

Edit: Average speed for the race (winner) was over 28mph! Wowzers.


----------



## Rashadabd

MMsRepBike said:


> I think it was around 17km to go when we got to see for sure who was the strongest and eventual winner. Savage.
> 
> Edit: Average speed for the race (winner) was over 28mph! Wowzers.


Yeah, he looks like a world beater right now. He could easily win multiple monuments in a season if he stays on this form for seasons to come.


----------



## Jwiffle

I was glad to see Van Avermaet win. Definitely glad to see him kick the wheel sucking Stybar's butt in the sprint. Sure, when the five first got away at 30-something km, I could understand him not taking pulls since he was riding for Boonen. But it became apparent pretty quickly that their move was the move that was going to the line. Then it was three and he still refused to pull. Van Avermaet was gesturing repeatedly, you could tell he wasn't happy Stybar wasn't carrying his weight and using a lame excuse to try to win the race for himself.


----------



## Rashadabd

Let's just say Naesen had a rough day:

https://instagram.com/p/BSrir3GFJ0T/

Roubaix is no joke!


----------



## Rashadabd

I can't believe the cobbled classics are pretty much behind us already. Great races and fun discussion here. Thanks folks! Looking forward to the Ardennes.


----------



## dnice

that was the hardest roubaix in years, and the winner turns out to be "the man" of the 2017 cobbled classics season. well earned and massive congrats to gVA.


----------



## Migen21

Some GoPro footage from 2017 Paris-Roubaix - shows how intense the race is - hard to imagine how exhausting that must be over that long of a race.


----------



## TricrossRich

I didn't get to watch Roubaix yesterday because I had a race myself, but I'm watching it this morning and I'm a little over 1/2 way through.... Anyone else find it extremely odd that Stannard refused to take a neutral service wheel when both the motorbike and car were directly behind him, instead choosing to ride on, slipping and sliding all over the place, nearly crashing, with riders passing him while waiting for a teammate or team car? To me, that's odd.... really odd. When I see rider's doing things like that, to me it gives a suspicion that they're trying to hide something.... i.e. mechanical doping. I'm definitely not a Sky fan and given all of the allegations and rule bending that is coming out, it makes me wonder. I thought the same thing though when Contador was pulling the strange bike changes mid stage for no reason at all.


----------



## Rashadabd

TricrossRich said:


> I didn't get to watch Roubaix yesterday because I had a race myself, but I'm watching it this morning and I'm a little over 1/2 way through.... Anyone else find it extremely odd that Stannard refused to take a neutral service wheel when both the motorbike and car were directly behind him, instead choosing to ride on, slipping and sliding all over the place, nearly crashing, with riders passing him while waiting for a teammate or team car? To me, that's odd.... really odd. When I see rider's doing things like that, to me it gives a suspicion that they're trying to hide something.... i.e. mechanical doping. I'm definitely not a Sky fan and given all of the allegations and rule bending that is coming out, it makes me wonder. I thought the same thing though when Contador was pulling the strange bike changes mid stage for no reason at all.


I missed that, but I only watched the last 90 minutes or so. At this point, when it comes to pro cycling, I don't trust anything or anyone. If it looks fishy, it typically is IMO.


----------



## ddave12000

I only watched bits and pieces and one section I saw Sagan seemed to be attacking but then dropped back so dramatically that the announcers were sure he had a puncture. It doesn't appear that he did actually have a puncture at the spot, does any have any insight on why he dropped back at the point rather than continue to attack with his teammate? I'm curious.


----------



## Rashadabd

ddave12000 said:


> I only watched bits and pieces and one section I saw Sagan seemed to be attacking but then dropped back so dramatically that the announcers were sure he had a puncture. It doesn't appear that he did actually have a puncture at the spot, does any have any insight on why he dropped back at the point rather than continue to attack with his teammate? I'm curious.


He had multiple punctures and issues if I recall correctly and I think that was one of them.

Peter Sagan looks back on 'unlucky day' in Paris-Roubaix - Cycling Weekly


----------



## ddave12000

Rashadabd said:


> He had multiple punctures and issues if I recall correctly and I think that was one of them.


That's what the announcers thought too, but it seemed all he did was drop back to the main pelaton/boonen group. Unless he rode on a flat for a long time...


----------



## Rashadabd

ddave12000 said:


> That's what the announcers thought too, but it seemed all he did was drop back to the main pelaton/boonen group. Unless he rode on a flat for a long time...


Not sure, but a couple of guys did have to ride on flats for extended periods of time due to the pace of the race. Others had to drop back to their team cars for a bike change, etc.


----------



## ddave12000

Rashadabd said:


> Not sure, but a couple of guys did have to ride on flats for extended periods of time due to the pace of the race. Others had to drop back to their team cars for a bike change, etc.


well, maybe thats what it was then. Hard to imagine riding those surfaces with a flat, amazing.


----------



## PBL450

Some great photography if anyone is interested....

Paris-Roubaix: Blood, sweat, mud and tears ? Gallery | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## KoroninK

Watching Paris-Roubiax now on NBCSN. Crazy race, but it's Paris-Roubiax afterall. My favorite of all the classics, but it also means classics season is almost over. Only the Ardennes are left. 
Amstel I'm expecting a showndown between Gilbert and Valverde. They are both on great form right now. Yes I know with the changes to Amstel it makes the race that much more difficult for Valverde to win.


----------



## Rashadabd

KoroninK said:


> Watching Paris-Roubiax now on NBCSN. Crazy race, but it's Paris-Roubiax afterall. My favorite of all the classics, but it also means classics season is almost over. Only the Ardennes are left.
> Amstel I'm expecting a showndown between Gilbert and Valverde. They are both on great form right now. Yes I know with the changes to Amstel it makes the race that much more difficult for Valverde to win.


Watch out for Kwiatkowski. I feel like he is riding just as well as those two and should be right in the mix as welll. I also wouldn't count out Alaphillipe, Dan Martin, and Simon Gerrans, etc.


----------



## KoroninK

Rashadabd said:


> Watch out for Kwiatkowski. I feel like he is riding just as well as those two and should be right in the mix as welll. I also wouldn't count out Alaphillipe, Dan Martin, and Simon Gerrans, etc.


Good point on Kwiatkowski. Not sure about Alaphilippe and esp Martin for Amstel. Fleche Wallone and Liege definitely. Truthfully I would not be shocked if we get Valverde, Alaphilippe, Martin for a third straight year in that order at Fleche Wallone. Valverde has the Mur de Huy timed perfectly for his sprint and it seems no one has anything for him on that climb. I wouldn't be shocked if he wants his team to put on on the front for the last time up like last year as well. He wanted to be on the front and lead the peloton up the last time just to prevent getting boxed out. He said he knew he'd lead out the sprint that way and didn't care. But I'm looking at the form Gilbert and Valverde have right now. They both are are on excellent form. Although not sure if Gilbert has already peaked to get Flanders. Valverde should be on peak for the Ardennes.


----------



## MMsRepBike

https://cyclingtips.com/2017/04/photo-gallery-dust-drama-2017-paris-roubaix/

Good gallery


----------



## MMsRepBike

Roubaix Photo Essay: High-speed Hell of the North | VeloNews.com

Another good gallery.


----------



## PBL450

KoroninK said:


> Good point on Kwiatkowski. Not sure about Alaphilippe and esp Martin for Amstel. Fleche Wallone and Liege definitely. Truthfully I would not be shocked if we get Valverde, Alaphilippe, Martin for a third straight year in that order at Fleche Wallone. Valverde has the Mur de Huy timed perfectly for his sprint and it seems no one has anything for him on that climb. I wouldn't be shocked if he wants his team to put on on the front for the last time up like last year as well. He wanted to be on the front and lead the peloton up the last time just to prevent getting boxed out. He said he knew he'd lead out the sprint that way and didn't care. But I'm looking at the form Gilbert and Valverde have right now. They both are are on excellent form. Although not sure if Gilbert has already peaked to get Flanders. Valverde should be on peak for the Ardennes.


FYI, Alaphilippe is out for the Ardennes...

Alaphilippe to miss the Ardennes Classics | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## KoroninK

PBL450 said:


> FYI, Alaphilippe is out for the Ardennes...
> 
> Alaphilippe to miss the Ardennes Classics | Cyclingnews.com


I just read that. I guess Fleche Wallone will have a different podium this year. However, Valverde still has his sprint for the final climb up the Mur de Huy timed to perfection.


----------



## atpjunkie

Rashadabd said:


> Don't date yourself there atpjunkie! :blush2: She's the real deal though and has been on the rise for years now. Wishing her continued success.


I'm old, I admit it. She was whupping grown ups back then. 2 more to keep your eyes out for, Megan Jastrab and Makayla McPherson. You heard it here first.


----------



## atpjunkie

Sagan - rides the gutter at Flanders and catches a jacket
rides the gutter @ Roubaix and gets a flat.
There's an old saying that goes something like "You only find trouble in the gutters"
Clearly there's some wisdom there.


----------



## PBL450

Because this is the right thread for everything? Haha! If the bike porn is too much just let me know, this a cool close up of a Look frameset with SRAM etap group, or whatever it's called. I liked it but I'm a dork. And I love my SRAM group. 

Dan McLay's Look 795 - Gallery | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## PBL450

I need to find a way to watch the Women's Amstel Gold race! Van der Braggen on home turf, Coryn Rivera atop the leader board being chased by Longo-Borghini!


----------



## Rashadabd

atpjunkie said:


> Sagan - rides the gutter at Flanders and catches a jacket
> rides the gutter @ Roubaix and gets a flat.
> There's an old saying that goes something like "You only find trouble in the gutters"
> Clearly there's some wisdom there.


LOL! I think I have experienced that one a time or two in life myself.


----------



## Rashadabd

MMsRepBike said:


> https://cyclingtips.com/2017/04/photo-gallery-dust-drama-2017-paris-roubaix/
> 
> Good gallery


Great pictures. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Rashadabd

PBL450 said:


> I need to find a way to watch the Women's Amstel Gold race! Van der Braggen on home turf, Coryn Rivera atop the leader board being chased by Longo-Borghini!


Yeah, they have a good thing going on. Try YouTube. I always see the highlights or final kilometers posted post race. Someone might be running a live stream.


----------



## Rashadabd

A certain someone plans on trying to follow GVA's blueprint. He definitely has a similar skill set. There's a nice video showing Team Sunweb's men and women preparing for the Amstel Gold Race. 

Matthews: I'd like to be as versatile as Van Avermaet | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## Rashadabd

Nice ride by Kwiatkowski and Gilbert today. Both looked impressive. We will see what Valverde and others bring to the other races which involve more climbing....


----------



## KoroninK

Obviously Valverde was completely correct when he said the change of course did him no favors at all and made it extremely complicated for him to have any shot at actually winning it.


----------



## Rashadabd

I just wanted to take a moment to celebrate one of the greatest Classics riders to ever throw his leg over a bike before this Classics season's ends. Here's to you Tom:

https://youtu.be/UHTMKMT8pGM

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=aiFjfUPmBQI


----------



## PBL450

Rashadabd said:


> I just wanted to take a moment to celebrate one of the greatest Classics riders to ever throw his leg over a bike before this Classics season's ends. Here's to you Tom:
> 
> https://youtu.be/UHTMKMT8pGM
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=aiFjfUPmBQI


And, while less monumental, congratulations to Anna van der Breggen! Impressive race and great break! Home town win. Longo gets 5th and Rivera gets 6th.


----------



## Rashadabd

I am a Boels-Dolmans guy all of the way, so I am happy for them as well.


----------



## KoroninK

Rashadabd said:


> I just wanted to take a moment to celebrate one of the greatest Classics riders to ever throw his leg over a bike before this Classics season's ends. Here's to you Tom:
> 
> https://youtu.be/UHTMKMT8pGM
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=aiFjfUPmBQI


As Cancellara has been missed this classics season and will be missed in the future, so will Tom Boonen.


----------



## KoroninK

Gilbert is out for the rest of the Ardennes.
Philipe Gilbert out of remaining Ardennes Classics | News | Quick-Step Floors Cycling Team

I was actually hoping to see a showdown on the Mur de Huy between Gilbert and Valverde with them both being on great form, but that is not going to happen.


----------



## Rashadabd

KoroninK said:


> Gilbert is out for the rest of the Ardennes.
> Philipe Gilbert out of remaining Ardennes Classics | News | Quick-Step Floors Cycling Team
> 
> I was actually hoping to see a showdown on the Mur de Huy between Gilbert and Valverde with them both being on great form, but that is not going to happen.


Me too. This is a major bummer. Hope he heals up soon. He was on fire.


----------



## PBL450

KoroninK said:


> Gilbert is out for the rest of the Ardennes.
> Philipe Gilbert out of remaining Ardennes Classics | News | Quick-Step Floors Cycling Team
> 
> I was actually hoping to see a showdown on the Mur de Huy between Gilbert and Valverde with them both being on great form, but that is not going to happen.


Wow... thanks for the news. Also hoping he heals up and comes back soon. Great sprin he's having!


----------



## KoroninK

You're welcome for the news. I also hope he heals fast. He was on great form and having a fantastic spring. It also seems much happier at Quick Step than he was at BMC. Although I guess a Belgian classics specialist on a Belgian team would do that.


----------



## Rashadabd

Speaking of BMC, apparently they aren't satisfied with their Classics haul this season:

BMC to bolster Classics line-up after Van Avermaet 'let down' at Amstel | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## claudio_vernight

La Fleche Wallonne Podium picks:
1. Valverde
2. Dan Martin
3. Kwiatkowski


----------



## KoroninK

Rashadabd said:


> Speaking of BMC, apparently they aren't satisfied with their Classics haul this season:
> 
> BMC to bolster Classics line-up after Van Avermaet 'let down' at Amstel | Cyclingnews.com


Interesting. Although they weren't the only ones to screw up at Amstel. Movistar didn't exactly do the best of jobs either, although they did manage to get their sprinter into the Gilbert group. Valverde made some comment after the race that Rojas had a better chance at winning it with the way the course was that he did. So maybe they didn't fully screw up.


----------



## KoroninK

claudio_vernight said:


> La Fleche Wallonne Podium picks:
> 1. Valverde
> 2. Dan Martin
> 3. Kwiatkowski


That very well could be the podium and in that order. Although my picks are:
1 Valverde
2 Dan Martin
2 Albasini

Kwiatkowski could easily finish 3rd though instead of Albasini.


----------



## PBL450

KoroninK said:


> That very well could be the podium and in that order. Although my picks are:
> 1 Valverde
> 2 Dan Martin
> 2 Albasini
> 
> Kwiatkowski could easily finish 3rd though instead of Albasini.


I like Dan Martin picks... Albasini is a great call, and while Valverdi is the fave I like Michael Matthews and Ion Izagirre.


----------



## KoroninK

PBL450 said:


> I like Dan Martin picks... Albasini is a great call, and while Valverdi is the fave I like Michael Matthews and Ion Izagirre.


If Valverde doesn't make a mistake it's his race. I just don't see a challenger to him with both Alaphilippe and Gilbert out. They hit the bottom of the Mur de Huy together just like the last 3 years it is hard to see anyone else coming out on top. Of course I'll be working and can't watch it. Go figure.


----------



## TricrossRich

KoroninK said:


> If Valverde doesn't make a mistake it's his race. I just don't see a challenger to him with both Alaphilippe and Gilbert out. They hit the bottom of the Mur de Huy together just like the last 3 years it is hard to see anyone else coming out on top. Of course I'll be working and can't watch it. Go figure.


Even though I have Valverde in the fantasy league, I don't think he's gonna win it today. I think his reign at this race is over. I think Kwiato gets it or maybe Martin or Majka.


----------



## Rashadabd

Valverde is on fire right now and he currently owns this race. It's tough for me to doubt him much as a result. I am hoping for a Kwiatkowski win though. He's one of my faves even though I don't like Sky much. I agree that guys like Dan Martin, Bardet, Chavez, Majka, etc. should be there as well. Don't dismiss Gerrans either. 

Man I love what this guy is doing. Challenging everyone all Spring long. Go GVA!

Why Van Avermaet?s decision to race Liège is important | VeloNews.com


----------



## Rashadabd

Speaking of gladiators on wheels, this woman might be my hero of the day.

La Fleche Wallonne Feminine 2017: Results | Cyclingnews.com

Simply outstanding....


----------



## claudio_vernight

Albasini was a brilliant call. He hasn't been on my radar.


----------



## TricrossRich

Damn... he did it again! That was impressive. Perfect tactics.


----------



## Migen21

Raise your hand if you had Dylan Teuns on the podium, and the top placing BMC guy. ?


----------



## Rashadabd

TricrossRich said:


> Damn... he did it again! That was impressive. Perfect tactics.


The dude is like a Jedi in this race. He will be tough to beat at Liege as well, but I feel like other riders have a better chance there. Martin and Kwiatkowski should be strong contenders there as well.


----------



## PBL450

Rashadabd said:


> Speaking of gladiators on wheels, this woman might be my hero of the day.
> 
> La Fleche Wallonne Feminine 2017: Results | Cyclingnews.com
> 
> Simply outstanding....


Absolutely!!! Wow! Great win. I'm not a fan, but hat is off.


----------



## KoroninK

Valverde's abilities and Fleche Wallone are perfectly matched to each other. It also appears he's gotten into the heads of other riders without actually saying anything.


----------



## claudio_vernight

I gotta like Valverde for LBL too, but haven't seen a complete start list yet. Although Sky has a wicked strong line-up with Kwiatkowski, Henao and this Moscon kid.


----------



## Rashadabd

claudio_vernight said:


> I gotta like Valverde for LBL too, but haven't seen a complete start list yet. Although Sky has a wicked strong line-up with Kwiatkowski, Henao and this Moscon kid.


All of those guys are logical choices. Martin and Gerrans have won it before, so they should be in the mix. If I have to go with anyone outside of that group, it is probably Bardet. It's reportedly one of his favorite races. I like him in general though, so there is probably some bias there, lol.


----------



## KoroninK

LBL is a lot more open to who can win it than Fleche Wallonne. Although Valverde has to be the favorite, I would not say an odds on favorite. 

Don't forget Dan Martin. Just like at Fleche Wallonne he has several podiums at LBL as well. I also like Bardet who is good at races like LBL and Il Lombardia.


----------



## PBL450

Good preview of some favorites.

Liege-Bastogne-Liege: 10 to watch | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## atpjunkie

I'm hoping for MArtin, he passed so many folks in the final of FW and without the Muur he stands a shot. As I watched FW I saw everyone falling into Valverde's plan.


----------



## atpjunkie

KoroninK said:


> I'm the same height she is. I weigh a bit more though. 100lbs? Even when I was in high school and college I weighted 115lb. I now weigh 135, but need to get 10lbs off. (On the other hand I have gotten 30lbs off already). I couldn't imagine weighing 100lbs.


I was 6'3" 175 lbs @ 14. When my bike mentors said 'either find a velodrome or pick another sport'


----------



## atpjunkie

KoroninK said:


> Gilbert is out for the rest of the Ardennes.
> Philipe Gilbert out of remaining Ardennes Classics | News | Quick-Step Floors Cycling Team
> 
> I was actually hoping to see a showdown on the Mur de Huy between Gilbert and Valverde with them both being on great form, but that is not going to happen.



crashes, gets hurt, keeps racing, WINS, chugs 2 beers, goes to hospital with lacerated kidney
baller, right there


----------



## atpjunkie

Rashadabd said:


> Speaking of BMC, apparently they aren't satisfied with their Classics haul this season:
> 
> BMC to bolster Classics line-up after Van Avermaet 'let down' at Amstel | Cyclingnews.com


there is a point. BMC wants to be like QS. You need multiple threats to be really successful in the classics. It helped Gilbert having those other threats at Flanders (1st), Stybar riding with the lead group was aided by Boonen right behind (2nd), Gilbert again aided by his team @ Amstel (1st) and Martin in the hunt @ FW (2nd). If Martin wins L-B-L QS's season will be deemed a massive success before May. GVA is an amazing talent, but now he's a marked man. He's going to need serious support to have the palmares he's capable of winning.


----------



## Rashadabd

atpjunkie said:


> there is a point. BMC wants to be like QS. You need multiple threats to be really successful in the classics. It helped Gilbert having those other threats at Flanders (1st), Stybar riding with the lead group was aided by Boonen right behind (2nd), Gilbert again aided by his team @ Amstel (1st) and Martin in the hunt @ FW (2nd). If Martin wins L-B-L QS's season will be deemed a massive success before May. GVA is an amazing talent, but now he's a marked man. He's going to need serious support to have the palmares he's capable of winning.


I can see that and agree it would be a smart move. They probably aren't real threats to win a grand tour in the Froome, Quintana, Nibali, and Contador era (no dispect to Tejay and Porte intended, just being realistic about it). Focusing on the Classics more when they are blessed to have one of the best in the biz makes sense. It also might insulate GVA from some of the challenges Sagan faces. Having multiple threats is always good if it doesn't result in confusion and/or conflict.


----------



## Rashadabd

Aaaaand the usual suspects strike again in both races. Nice rides by both of them and those that challenged them at the finish.


----------



## KoroninK

Rashadabd said:


> Aaaaand the usual suspects strike again in both races. Nice rides by both of them and those that challenged them at the finish.


Good finish to this race.


----------



## Rashadabd

Well, another year of the Classics has come and gone. Thank you all for chatting it up as we followed along. It always makes it more enjoyable for me to have people to discuss this stuff with. Only two of my "real world" friends follow pro cycling (and they are more TdF and U.S. races only kind of folks), so you guys have become a big part of enjoying and celebrating everything these amazing races bring to the table each year. While I can't believe it is already over and a bit saddened by the fact that we have to wait almost a whole year to start it all over again, I am already excited about seeing what happens at Flanders next year. Sagan, Naesen, and GVA will certainly arrive with chips on their shoulders and something t prove. Hopefully, Gilbert will show up with the fitness and mindset to try to repeat. We should also have the answer to the question of whether Degenkolb or Stuyven is the key to Trek's Classic's future. Sky might have a contender in Moscon, and Quickstep will continue its project of developing or finding the next Boonen and Gilbert. Man, that stuff is going to be good. Looking forward to it. Thanks again.


----------



## KoroninK

Same here. There are only a handful of people I know in the real world that have a clue about pro cycling. At least the one mechanics at the LBS does enjoy all of pro cycling, so I do stop in there just to talk. Thankfully my husband enjoys the entire season of cycling as well. But to really be able to talk about, it helps be able to come here. I swear I have a love/hate with Liege. I enjoy the race, yet hate it because it means the end of classics season. Yes looking forward to next year. Can Gilbert come back next season with the form he had this year? We have Sagan and GVA, but who else steps up to fill in the places of Boonen and Cancellara? For the Ardennes, does Valverde's dominance continue? Can he equal Mercx at Liege, can he equal or surpass Mercx's total number of wins at the Ardennes? I guess the other question is how far out there can he put the record at Fleche Wallonne?


----------



## KoroninK

Also for anyone who had not seen it. Valverde stated before the race that if he won Liege he was donating his winnings to Scarponi's family. He restated that after he won. Also if it was translated correctly he may also be donating his entire winnings from this week.


----------



## Rashadabd

KoroninK said:


> Also for anyone who had not seen it. Valverde stated before the race that if he won Liege he was donating his winnings to Scarponi's family. He restated that after he won. Also if it was translated correctly he may also be donating his entire winnings from this week.


That's awesome.


----------



## Rashadabd

One we often miss is Tro Bro Leon. Here it is for your viewing pleasure.


----------



## PBL450

Just got to watch the race now so I have been hiding out, away from spoilers. No surprises... I can't say I wasn't pulling for Dan Martin at the finish, with nothing against Valverde. Cycling News takeaway is a little long but worth savoring as we bid adieu to spring racing.

Thanks for the thread Rashad! Much appreciated! Also come here to go on about pro cycling because I only know a few people interested. Great Spring! I think I'm most looking forward to Strada Bianchi next Spring! 

See y'all at the Giro!

5 conclusions from Liege-Bastogne-Liege | Cyclingnews.com


----------

